# Tivo Daily Call Failing - Since Oct 27th - Any ideas ?



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Nothing has changed on my Tivo (That I am aware of), yet my daily calls are failing, and so is the test.

I have a NIC card installed, and it was setup to use this for daily calls.

I am able to access Tivo Web no problem.

The test and daily calls fail with: "Failed. No Dial Tone".

I have checked the tvlog file and this is what it says:


```
Nov  9 17:59:43 (none) tcphonehome[120]: useBackupTollFree is 0
Nov  9 17:59:43 (none) tcphonehome[120]: phonehome: recieved message. type = 30 subtype = 3
Nov  9 17:59:43 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Invoking TClient with arg -t
Nov  9 17:59:43 (none) tcphonehome[120]: setCallStatus called with: In Progress state 1
Nov  9 17:59:43 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Successfully got /Setup object
Nov  9 17:59:43 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Last call attempt at 1226223230
Nov  9 17:59:43 (none) tcphonehome[120]: setting call status to: In Progress
Nov  9 17:59:43 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Successfully got ServiceInfo subobject (first successCount)
Nov  9 17:59:43 (none) tcphonehome[120]: setting call in progress to 1 (second successCount)
Nov  9 17:59:44 (none) tcphonehome[120]: End of transaction, err is 0 0x00000000
Nov  9 17:59:44 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Setting callActive to 1
Nov  9 17:59:44 (none) tcphonehome[120]: setting call attempt
Nov  9 17:59:44 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Running TClient -t
Nov  9 17:59:44 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Running command: $TIVO_ROOT/tvbin/tivosh $TIVO_ROOT/tvbin/TClient -t>> /var/log/tclient 
Nov  9 17:59:22 (none) last message repeated 201 times
Nov  9 17:59:45 (none) tcl[978]: Tcl created pool of 3145728 bytes
Nov  9 17:59:55 (none) mediamgr[181]: RemoveWrittenLiveFile input#0
Nov  9 17:59:55 (none) MultiMpegCache[181]: Delete stream 1558242(inx = 0, read = 7, write =7) totalCount 8
Nov  9 17:59:55 (none) Recorder[181]: Free live cache chunk: 1558242
Nov  9 17:59:55 (none) Recorder[181]: Adding check schedule task
Nov  9 17:59:59 (none) EvtSwitcher[74]: Tmk client 32 (pid=978) has attached
Nov  9 17:59:59 (none) EvtSwitcher[74]: Client 32 (Phone Home, pid=978) is service Phone Home
Nov  9 17:59:59 (none) EvtSwitcher[74]: Client 32 (Phone Home, pid=978), thread 978 has activated MFS
Nov  9 18:00:04 (none) TClient[978]: activated
Nov  9 18:00:05 (none) EvtSwitcher[74]: Client 32 (Phone Home, pid=978) has asked for 30 events
Nov  9 18:00:05 (none) Deadline[181]: Task CheckSchedule started late by 570ms
Nov  9 18:00:05 (none) RecordingList[181]: Err errDbNotFound at line 558
Nov  9 18:00:22 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[180]: CHECK_VIDEO_LOCK took too long: 41
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) EvtSwitcher[74]: Client 32 (Phone Home, pid=978) says he has finished
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) EvtSwitcher[74]: Client 32 (Phone Home, pid=978) being removed
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: TClient returns status 0
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: TClient success
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: read /var/tmp/TClient.res TClient::login:retcode 1 
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: matched, retcode = 1
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: read /var/tmp/TClient.res TClient::backHaulDone 0 
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: matched, backHaulDone = 0
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: read /var/tmp/TClient.res TClient::backHaulDone 0 
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: matched, backHaulDone = 0
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: tcphonehome: found TClient retcode = 1
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: tcphonehome: found TClient backHaulDone = 0
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: TClient failed: CL|10 
Nov  9 18:00:35 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Running command: $TIVO_ROOT/tvbin/modemtest AT\&V1\&V2
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: AT&V1&V2   
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: TERMINATION REASON.......... NONE  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: LAST TX rate................ N/A  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: HIGHEST TX rate............. 300 BPS  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: LAST RX rate................ N/A  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: HIGHEST RX rate............. 300 BPS  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: PROTOCOL.................... N/A  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: COMPRESSION................. N/A  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: Line QUALITY................ 255  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: Rx LEVEL.................... 215  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: Highest Rx State............ 00  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: Highest TX State............ 00  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: EQM Sum..................... FFFF  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: RBS Pattern................. FF  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: Rate Drop................... FF  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: Digital Loss................ None  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: Local Rtrn Count............ 00  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: Remote Rtrn Count........... 00  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: Flex fail   
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output:   
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: BEGINaa255ab255ac0ad255ba255bb255bc0bd255ca255cb255cc255da255ea255eb255fa255fb255fc0ga255gb255ha255hb255hc0hd0he255hf255hg255hh
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: 255hi255hj255hk255hl255hm255hn255ho255hp255hq255hr255hs255ia255ib255ic0ja0jb0jc0jd0je0jf0ka255kb255kc255kd255ke255kf255kg255kh2
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: 55ki255kj255kk255kl255km255kn255la0lb0lc255ld255ma0mb0mc0na255nb255oa255ob255oc255od255oe255of255og255pa255pb0pc255pd255qa21qb0
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: qc255ra255rb255rc255rd255re255rf255rg255rh255sa255sb255sc255sd255ta255tb0tc255td255te255tf255tg255th0ti0END  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output:   
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: OK  
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: setCallStatus called with: Failed state 0
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Successfully got /Setup object
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Last call attempt at 1226253584
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: setting call status to: Failed
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Successfully got ServiceInfo subobject (first successCount)
Nov  9 18:00:36 (none) tcphonehome[120]: setting call in progress to 0 (second successCount)
Nov  9 18:00:37 (none) tcphonehome[120]: End of transaction, err is 0 0x00000000
Nov  9 18:00:37 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Setting callActive to 0
```
I'm wondering if it has gone back to using the modem (for some reason??). - If so, what do I need to change to get it to use the NIC again ??

Any ideas ??

Thanks in advance,

Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Just to confirm that I have plugged the modem cable into the phone line, and it is now doing the updates.

So, for some reason it has defaulted back to this - Not sure why though.

What is the easiest/quickest way to change back from modem to NIC in the settings ?

Thanks in advance,

Daniel


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

I know nothing about these causes .. but as a fellow sufferer .. are you with talktalk or tiscali, like the rest of us?


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I am with AOL, which is now part of CPWN - the same network as Talk Talk.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

djb2002 said:


> Just to confirm that I have plugged the modem cable into the phone line, and it is now doing the updates.
> 
> So, for some reason it has defaulted back to this - Not sure why though.
> 
> ...


Ah, not the same problem as the rest of us .. ignore my post

B


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I think from TivoWeb if I recall you can change the setting to use the ethernet card to access program data...

Automan.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I can't find the setting anywhere 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

djb2002 said:


> What is the easiest/quickest way to change back from modem to NIC in the settings ?


telnet into your tivo and type *nic_config_tivo*
and follow the menus


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> telnet into your tivo and type *nic_config_tivo*
> and follow the menus


Thanks Mikerr,

Just tried that, and it already shows daily call as 'network', even though it is actually using the modem.

Any ideas ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You could try changing it to modem, exiting, and then changing it back to network.
That might reset the settings.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Tried that.

Regardless of whether dialup or network is set, it always tries to use the modem.

Any other ideas ?? 

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Daniel - I've had a similar problem. Try allowing your TiVo to make the call via phone line, then do the 'switch to network, reboot, switch to dialup, reboot, switch to network, reboot' cycle.

It fixed it for both my TiVos. I had to buy a 20m telephone extension lead to do it, but...


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Daniel - I've had a similar problem. Try allowing your TiVo to make the call via phone line, then do the 'switch to network, reboot, switch to dialup, reboot, switch to network, reboot' cycle.


I've just followed that to the letter, but unfortunately it didn't work 

Anyone else have any other ideas ?

Obviously the card itself is working OK, as I can connect via TivoWebPlus.

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

When you run nic_config_tivo are you getting the correct gateway (i.e. your broadband router)?
Can you ping an external IP address e.g. google.co.uk ping 72.14.221.104.
IIRC standard hacked Tivos can't resolve IP addresses from DNS.

Does your router have any firewalls that could be blocking Tivo?


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

When I run it I get the wrong gateway, but I have been going in and manually changing it.

I can't see any rules that would block it. As I say, I can connect to the Tivo with TivoWebPlus, without any problems.....

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

djb2002 said:


> When I run it I get the wrong gateway, but I have been going in and manually changing it.


That would seem likely to be your problem, Tivo can't get out to the internet so it's reverting to dialup. If I were you I would rerun the network card installation in situ. I had to do that with the cachecard at one point and the instructions are here http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=997 for a 'native upgrade' IIRC.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

OK, I've tried reinstalling as per your link.

Unfortunately I am still having the same problem though 

Just to confirm, I am able to ping external addresses from the TiVo, as well as being about to access the TivoWebPlus interface both internally and externally.

I'm not sure if this helps at all:


```
Nov 21 18:14:25 (none) tcphonehome[120]: PhoneHome: statusValue = <0>, getREsult = <0> 
Nov 21 18:14:25 (none) tcphonehome[120]: /State/Avalanche LastStatus was <0> and getResult was <0>, changing to unknown
Nov 21 18:14:25 (none) tcphonehome[120]: finished cleaning /Setup
Nov 21 18:14:25 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Running command: /sbin/ifconfig eth0
Nov 21 18:14:26 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2
Nov 21 18:14:26 (none) tcphonehome[120]: NOT Using ethernet
Nov 21 18:14:26 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Running command: $TIVO_ROOT/tvbin/modemtest ATi3
Nov 21 18:14:29 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: ATi3   
Nov 21 18:14:29 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: P2109-V90  
Nov 21 18:14:29 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output:   
Nov 21 18:14:29 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command output: OK  
Nov 21 18:14:30 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Command finished status
```
Any other ideas ?? 

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Not really, to be honest you might get alternative ideas at the silicon dust forum, but that's me all out


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

If I run /sbin/ifconfig I get the following (Which I think looks normal).


```
bash-2.02# /sbin/ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:AD:09:66:D2
          inet addr:10.0.0.200  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:4101 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:6046 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
          Interrupt:29
```
Thanks
Daniel


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm not an expert by any means but shouldn't the mask be 255.255.255.0?


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

No, the subnet mask is definitely correct.

Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Anyone else have any ideas ??

I've posted on Silicondust forum, but not had any replies 

Thanks in advance,

Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Anyone else have any more ideas at all ??? 

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## diggers253 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi, Its not much help to you but I found this thread as I have the exact same problem. Tivo has worked fine for 8 years with a few upgrades along the way. Currently he is networked via a cachecard and he did a sucessful daily call on 26 Nov. Since then he had had call failed errors on every occasion except one test call earlier today. In an attempt to get him working I have reinstalled the cachecard software and tivoweb, switched from network to dial up and back again and rebooted more times than I can remember. I also rebooted the router / modem and nothing is helping. I can tivoweb the tivo, I can get the tivo to ping the outise world no problems (72.14.221.104 and 204.176.49.3) and on one occasion he did a sucessfull test call. All my settings are unchanged and correct but I cant get it to dial out for an update. Whats going on? I am with plus net and the rest of the internet seems to be working fine. I'm running out of ideas. Can anyone help?


----------



## diggers253 (Oct 1, 2004)

Okay, this might help a bit. We have another Tivo. I just installed tivoweb on it too (he is not in active service while we have building work done but I can access via the network now). He has managed a test call and a data call fine first go (its the exact same spec / HD configuration and he also has a cachecard). 

So I suppose that means that the router / modem / ISP / firewall / ports / transparent proxy issues etc are all fine and the problem must be with the first Tivo itself?

I can access teh Tivo via the network and can ping the internet wth the tivo so its nothing obvious like a hardware issue - so I suppose it must be something to do with the settings or software?

I didn't change anything - it just stopped working - so I'm thinking a corrupt file perhaps?

I reinstalled the cache card / network software and that didn't fix it and I'm wondering what else I can update or repair?

As far as I can tell, the settings on both tivos are the same (one is 192.168.2.201 and the other is 192.168.2.202 but otherwise - same gateway of 192.168.2.1 etc). Anyone have any thoughts?

What settings or files can I check or replace that would cause this fault??


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

diggers253 said:


> Currently *he* is networked via a cachecard and *he* did a sucessful daily call on 26 Nov. Since then *he* had had call failed errors on every occasion except one test call earlier today. In an attempt to get *him* working I have reinstalled the cachecard software and tivoweb, switched from network to dial up and back again and rebooted more times than I can remember. I also rebooted the router / modem and nothing is helping. I can tivoweb the tivo, I can get the tivo to ping the outise world no problems (72.14.221.104 and 204.176.49.3) and on one occasion *he* did a sucessfull test call. All my settings are unchanged and correct but I cant get *it* to dial out for an update. Whats going on? I am with plus net and the rest of the internet seems to be working fine. I'm running out of ideas. Can anyone help?


I thought when men gave their machines a gender they were usually nearly always female.


----------



## diggers253 (Oct 1, 2004)

! We have come to think of the Tivos as more like Victor Meldrew than just a box. They have been with us longer than the kids and one or other is usually complaining about something or other!

I have an update on the connecting issue. Initially box 1 would not connect, so I tried box 2 and it worked first time. Now box 1 also connects with no problems. I also noticed that you cannot connect both at the same time - one always has an error - but both will connect fine individually now. I wonder if the first box became jammed at Tivo head office or somewhere along the ISP connection? Perhaps they thought it was already connecting and would not let it try and connect again at the same time? Connecting with a second box seems to have freed up the first one. I also wonder if the problem is related to other internet activity from here - the PS3 was trying to update at one point and I noticed that when the Tivos worked it cuased the PS3 to come up with a connection error (the PS3 is connected to 192.168.2.33 - so not clashing with the Tivos). Perhaps this might help others with the same issue. It seems to come up quite often on the forums.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

diggers253 said:


> ! We have come to think of the Tivos as more like Victor Meldrew than just a box. They have been with us longer than the kids and one or other is usually complaining about something or other!
> 
> I have an update on the connecting issue. Initially box 1 would not connect, so I tried box 2 and it worked first time. Now box 1 also connects with no problems. I also noticed that you cannot connect both at the same time - one always has an error - but both will connect fine individually now. I wonder if the first box became jammed at Tivo head office or somewhere along the ISP connection? Perhaps they thought it was already connecting and would not let it try and connect again at the same time? Connecting with a second box seems to have freed up the first one. I also wonder if the problem is related to other internet activity from here - the PS3 was trying to update at one point and I noticed that when the Tivos worked it cuased the PS3 to come up with a connection error (the PS3 is connected to 192.168.2.33 - so not clashing with the Tivos). Perhaps this might help others with the same issue. It seems to come up quite often on the forums.


Sounds like ye olde duplictate MAC address problem. Both TiVo's have same MAC address.

I think you can change the MAC address via the NIC config on TiVo.


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

I've also having a problem with dialling for the first time ever with my tivo.

When I got it, I put in an upgraded HD and set the daily call to use the internet, which its done fine until now. ( I don't think it's ever used the modem and since we had our phone line repaired the only working bt box is in an upstairs bedroom)
The first I noticed was today when I got a message saying I only had 3 days left on my guide data. (but using the GD checker module I get green dots all the way up to the 21st?)

I made a test call which worked ok, then when I tried a daily call I got "Failed: unknown error" which changes to "failed while loading series" - it's done this a couple of times now.

Tivoweb works ok, nothings changed with the router or tivo hacks etc, and my ISP is Demon.

Edit: after hunting through the forum, this appears to be more of a database corruption problem rather than dialup related.
After numerous manual updates and reboots the guide data to jumped from 7th Dec to the 22nd, but I never saw a successful daily call
Still only todo programmes until the 6th though, maybe it needs the guided setup rerun routine


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I'm still having this issue, and having no luck getting any further towards a resolution.

Does anyone else have any other ideas ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I'm still having these problems 

Does anyone have any other (new) ideas ???

Thanks in advance,

Daniel


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

My folks successfully terminated their Tiscali contract 6 months in, after Tiscali Tech support had failed to resolve the problem within 30 days. This wasn't the outcome they wanted but it meant they could go 'back to BT' and had Tivo dialing up in 3 (more) days.


----------



## smiffy (Mar 6, 2002)

djb2002 said:


> I'm still having these problems
> 
> Does anyone have any other (new) ideas ???
> 
> ...


Hi Daniel,

I have exactly the same problem - however if I switch do a different router - with a different IP address I can access the listings. Switching back to my preferred router (and changing the gateway addr) the Tivo then fails and reverts to dialup 

What router do you have? Mine is a THOMSON ST585v6sl


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Hi Smiffy,

My router is a Netgear DG834G - The same one I have always used with it. I haven't even updated the firmware on the router recently, or changed any settings.... 

Daniel


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

This worked for me:

http://www.freeranger.co.uk/TiVo/HowTo.htm
see: Getting Guide Data Updates to Work

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7112561

Darrell


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

A year later and I'm giving my network card another try.

Does anyone have any new ideas to try ?

Thanks in advance,

Daniel


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

Have you checked in your rc.sysinit.author file and made sure tivoweb is running in the background ( with a & at the end of it).
My tivo stopped using the network card a couple of years ago and reverted to the telephone line and i discovered the "&" had somehow been removed from the tivoweb line in the rc.sysinit.author file.
I put it back and rebooted and everything was back up and running again. Not sure if this is your solution but thats what happened to mine.
good luck!


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

carl newman said:


> Have you checked in your rc.sysinit.author file and made sure tivoweb is running in the background ( with a & at the end of it).
> My tivo stopped using the network card a couple of years ago and reverted to the telephone line and i discovered the "&" had somehow been removed from the tivoweb line in the rc.sysinit.author file.
> I put it back and rebooted and everything was back up and running again. Not sure if this is your solution but thats what happened to mine.
> good luck!


I don't have a '&' at the end of it, but Tivoweb itself works perfectly. It is just the daily updates fail.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes, my tivoweb worked ok, it was just the network daily updates that failed and putting the & at the end solved it.


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

check out near the bottom of this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=282879&highlight=running+in+background

it seems quite a common problem.
Hope this helps


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I'm just updating this as I have found something out very strange.

TiVo is dialling via the modem, but once connected is actually downloading via the network connection....

Has anyone come across this before ? - It fails if only connected via the phone line (although it dials up). It fails to get past the dialing stage if just connected via the network.

Anyone come across this before, or have any other ideas ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Has anyone come across this before, and have any ideas ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Try resetting the daily call routine as described in this thread.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Has anyone got any other ideas ? - I've tried resetting the daily call routine several times, but that hasn't helped


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

I am also having similar issues, I noticed that my EPG was running out so I tried a test call and that passed fine, so I then forced a daily call on a number of occasions and each time it failed with he message that it had been interupted, so looking through past threads It looked like a guided setup may fix the issue. I ran the guided setup and this failed on the programe call screen. Here it looked like everything worked ok with all the check boxes stating done and then it failing.
Reading through more threads I thought this may be a disk issue, so I got back my original 40GB disk and installed it. This looked fine but was 7 years out of date so I ran the guided start. This also errors at the same point. Does anyone have an idea of what may be wrong Please!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Paul_J said:


> Reading through more threads I thought this may be a disk issue, so I got back my original 40GB disk and installed it. This looked fine but was 7 years out of date so I ran the guided start. This also errors at the same point. Does anyone have an idea of what may be wrong Please!


Are you using dial up to get the data and not a Cachecard or Turbonet card?

If so the most likely problem is that your telephone provider is now carrying all call traffic as Voip on the way to the destination and this is messing around with the data transmission enough that the call is failing.

Who is your telephone line provider? Changing your phone line provider seems like a possible line of attack to try to cure the problem. Have you contacted Tivo customer services and tried discussing the issue with them as they may know of problems using dialup with your phone line provider.


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

I am using TalkTalk as my provider, I have just run the setup again and the failure is whilst indexing the error is "failed to index". Are Talktalk known to cause this type of issue?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Paul_J said:


> I am using TalkTalk as my provider, I have just run the setup again and the failure is whilst indexing the error is "failed to index". Are Talktalk known to cause this type of issue?


No TalkTalk type problems simply prevent you successfully completing a daily call.

Your error sounds like a corrupt database, which may or may not be caused by a failing hard drive. I believe that a Clear and Delete Everything followed by a warm and then a cold reboot and then re-running Guided Setup is the only way in which your problem might be addressed short of a new hard drive install.

But I should wait a few days to see what advice others give here before taking the plunge in that direction as a Clear and Delete Everything is obviously not very different from a complete new hard drive apart from avoiding the expense and avoiding having to pull the drive from the machine.


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

Thanks Pete
I think the Talktalk issue are a red herring as my tivo seems to connect fine and reports done on the download section. The problem seems to be with the Indexing of the data and the error is "failed to Index". I have found another thread where tis is mentioned and it seems to be continued trying to get past this point. Unfortunately I have done this on quite a number of occasion. I have also replaced the HDD with another on and comletely delated all the data using the tivo utility, then run the guided setup again, then cold and warm booted the TiVo and then tried to force the daily call, Unfortunaley I am still at the same point where the daily call seems to complete and failes Index. Leaving it fairly useless.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Paul_J said:


> I have found another thread where tis is mentioned and it seems to be continued trying to get past this point. Unfortunately I have done this on quite a number of occasion. I have also replaced the HDD with another on and comletely delated all the data using the tivo utility, then run the guided setup again, then cold and warm booted the TiVo and then tried to force the daily call, Unfortunaley I am still at the same point where the daily call seems to complete and failes Index. Leaving it fairly useless.


I suppose something could be corrupted in Tivo's record of what data you are currently due to receive for this unit at their end. Perhaps they need to reset everything about your account at their end to a zero guide data expected to be on the unit state before you rerun Guided Setup after a Clear and Delete Everything.

I expect Mike from Tivocentral or Dave from Tivoland may have far more idea what is going on and although I'm not sure how often Dave still checks in here Mike usually stops by fairly regularly so if you are patient I am sure he may suggest a possible solution. Or you could email him directly via the address listed at www.tivocentral.co.uk


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

djb2002 said:


> I don't have a '&' at the end of it, but Tivoweb itself works perfectly. It is just the daily updates fail.
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel


Out of interest Daniel did you try with the "&" at the end of the Tivoweb section?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Paul_J - as you've tried most things it might be worth running a guided setup with terrestrial only (as there is very little guide data required for that set up) then seeing if that will complete successfully. [If you're in a digital switch over area you might need to use a different postcode to get a set up].
As two hard drives don't work correctly it might be a motherboard/memory problem but I can't recall hearing of that in all the years I've been on here.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

A Belfast code is best - say BT1 - as there are no overlap BBC/ITV regions - so minimal data.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Paul_J said:


> Thanks Pete
> I think the Talktalk issue are a red herring as my tivo seems to connect fine and reports done on the download section.


Ok, but, I don't think you've answered this yet - please could you clarify whether you are using TiVo's modem and a telephone line, OR the tivo's network card and your own internet connection?



> The problem seems to be with the Indexing of the data and the error is "failed to Index". I have found another thread where tis is mentioned and it seems to be continued trying to get past this point. Unfortunately I have done this on quite a number of occasion. I have also replaced the HDD with another on and comletely delated all the data using the tivo utility,


Again please could you clarify? There are two options relevant:
1. "Clear Programme Data & To Do List" - removes all guide data, to do list, season passes, and thumbs. It then gives you a nice TiVo Message telling you it has no Guide Data. You can leave it to make one later or force a daily call immediately - this is then a very big data download, and you get the boxes at the bottom of the menus telling you that it's indexing and you can't yet set up recordings for a few yours.

2. "Clear and Delete Everything" - this removes all recordings (!), preferences, season passes AND wishlists, to do list, thumbs and then immediately runs Guided Setup. Takes a lot longer than (1) as you have to set up all your "Channels I Receive" again which is the most painful part of the TiVo UI (IMHO).



> then run the guided setup again, then cold and warm booted the TiVo and then tried to force the daily call, Unfortunaley I am still at the same point where the daily call seems to complete and failes Index. Leaving it fairly useless.


Ah, if you did guided setup again then does that mean you ran (2)? If so that is already the most severe. I would have suggested you tried (1) first, and if that failed pull your recordings off via the network (can't be discussed here) and then (2) and then put the recordings back.

For prosperity this is the message you get after doing a "Clear Programme Data & To Do List":


TiVo said:


> Subject:	Daily Call Required
> From:	Internal alert from your TiVo Recorder
> 
> The Recorder has no more Programme Guide data. The Recorder must make a successful daily call to resume recording Season Passes and programmes, to update Channel Highlights and Inside TiVo, and to receive Software Updates.
> ...


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

I now have a working TiV0 I installed a new disk which I built using Hooch. This failed also failed with the failed to index issue, so I brought it into work with me "*take TiVo to work*" we should have done this years ago it generated all sorts of interest. anyway I plugged it into a standard BT DEL we have here for an ADSL Circuit and it downloaded everything and now works. So I now have a brand new 500GB disk.

So it must be my TalkTalk phone line which has changed in the last fortnight. So I have ordered a Cachecard from TiVoland and will move over to internet downloads once it arrives.


----------

